# INTERNATIONAL WEEK!! UPDATES AND SOMETHING FOR THE SMALL BOATS



## bully48 (Aug 2, 2008)

JUST WANTED TO GIVE AN UPDATE SINCE MY POSTS LAST WEEK!! WE ARE STILL RECEIVING ENTRIES EVERY DAY AND KNOW OF SEVERAL BOATS THAT ARE FISHING THAT HAVE NOT BEEN COUNTED IN OUR EARLY ENTRY TOTAL!



ANOTHER BOAT WITH A FAMILIAR NAME WILL BE JOINING US!! GOT A CALL TODAY FROM THE "JASPERTIME" 60 ft HATTERAS & THE WINNER OF THE ECBC LAST WEEKEND WITH A 714LB BLUE MARLIN IS IN!! WITH THEM JOINING US THAT MEANS THE WINNING BLUE MARLIN BOATS FROM BILOXI, ECBC, AND MEMORIAL DAY ARE IN!! ALSO THE "TOTAL PACKAGE" OUT OF PENSACOLA BEACH HAS BEEN PROCESSED!!



FOR THE SMALL BOATS AND WE HAVE SEVERAL THAT HAVE "ALREADY ENTERED" AND FOR THOSE THINKING ABOUT IT THIS MIGHT HELP YOU DECIDE!!



WE HAVE DECIDED TO NAME OUR SMALL BOAT DIVISION ( 32FT AND UNDER INBOARD OR OUTBOARD) THIS YEAR THE "STEVE KAISER" SMALL BOAT DIVISION. THIS A SMALL WAY THE CLUB HAS DECIDED TO HONOR ONE OF THE FINEST FISHERMAN EVER!! 



ALSO, SOMETHING THAT WAS NOT PRINTED IN THE BROCHURE OR TRIFOLD!! WE HAVE DECIDED TO GIVE $1000 (BASED ON FULL PAYOUT) TO THE "TOP SMALL BOAT MEATFISH", ALSO THE "TOP CATCH AND RELEASE SMALL BOAT" WILL RECEIVE A PENN 30 WIDE INTERNATIONAL!! ALONG WITH THIS WE WILL HAVE A $100 CASH AWARD DIVISION "HEAVIEST FISH BROUGHT TO THE DOCK BY A SMALL BOAT" WINNER TAKE ALL MINUS THE NORMAL 10% ANY QUESTIONS CALL THE PBGFC @ 453-4638 THIS A WAY FOR A SMALLER BOAT TO REALLY WIN SOME MONEY!!



JUST WANTED THANK THOSE WHO OUR ALREADY ENTERED AND HOPE TO SEE EVRYONE WED. NIGHT:usaflag



WWW.PBGFC.COM


----------



## biggamefishr (Oct 26, 2007)

> *bully48 (6/29/2009)*
> 
> WE HAVE DECIDED TO NAME OUR SMALL BOAT DIVISION ( 32FT AND UNDER INBOARD OR OUTBOARD) THIS YEAR THE "STEVE KAISER" SMALL BOAT DIVISION. THIS A SMALL WAY THE CLUB HAS DECIDED TO HONOR ONE OF THE FINEST FISHERMAN EVER!!


----------



## Jadedlady (Oct 5, 2007)

I'm a 31 bertram so if I catch the biggest wahoo in the tournamentand that happens to be the biggest meatfish caught on a small boatthen I could win 5k without entering the cash awards right?:shedevil


----------



## bully48 (Aug 2, 2008)

THAT IS CORRECT!! AND IF ENOUGH SMALL BOATS GET IN THE $100 WINNER TAKE ALL POT COULD BE ANOTHER $1000-$1500 OR MORE!!NOT A BAD WEEKEND:usaflag

WWW.PBGFC.COM


----------



## Jadedlady (Oct 5, 2007)

That works!


----------



## bully48 (Aug 2, 2008)

JUST CURIOUS WHO ELSE IS PLANNING ON FISHING:usaflag


----------



## Downtime2 (Sep 27, 2007)

Far as I know, we're in. "Bodacious"


----------



## Caspr21 (Oct 4, 2007)

> *Downtime2 (6/30/2009)*Far as I know, we're in. "Bodacious"


Wade, just go ahead and write that check over to me now, it will save you the hassel of going to the captian's meeting.:moon:moon:moon:moon:moon

Blue Marlana is in...............unless otherwise noted


----------



## Downtime2 (Sep 27, 2007)

> *Caspr21 (6/30/2009)*
> 
> 
> > *Downtime2 (6/30/2009)*Far as I know, we're in. "Bodacious"
> ...


Stick to pulling teeth. You gonna be at the dock tomorrow night?


----------



## Caspr21 (Oct 4, 2007)

negative................got church obligations on wednesday night. I might add in the prayer that blue water moves closer than 120 miles:banghead. Do you think there will be a big turn out for number of boats? Blue water just seems a long way from home


----------



## Downtime2 (Sep 27, 2007)

Just gonna go to the Double Nipple and get in line......


----------



## bully48 (Aug 2, 2008)

WES I THINK EVERYONE IS GOING TO BE SURPRISED HOW MANY BOATS WILL FISH!! EARLY ENTRIES WENT SURPRISINGLY WELL ESPECIALLY WITH THE SMALL BOATS!! I THINK WE ARE GOING TO BE SOMEWHERE BETWEEN 50-60 BOATS PHONE IS STILL RINGING STEADY!! CONSIDERING THE ECONOMY AND THE WATER THAT WILL BE GREAT YEAR!! ANOTHER THING THAT IS SURPRISING IS THAT SOME OF THE BIG MONEY BOATS ARE ALREADY IN AND A FEW ACROSS THE BOARD IN CALCUTTA ALREADY!! SEE YOU GUYS TOMMORROW NIGHT:usaflag

WWW.PBGFC.COM


----------



## Caspr21 (Oct 4, 2007)

Kevin, are yall fishing or just directing???? yeah a 50 boat turn out will be great. Hopefully we can bring that fat girl in on friday night and sit by the dock and :takephoto:letsparty


----------



## Caspr21 (Oct 4, 2007)

> *Downtime2 (6/30/2009)*Just gonna go to the Double Nipple and get in line......


wade, the double nipple LOOKS BROWN DIRTY


----------



## bully48 (Aug 2, 2008)

> *Caspr21 (6/30/2009)*Kevin, are yall fishing or just directing???? yeah a 50 boat turn out will be great. Hopefully we can bring that fat girl in on friday night and sit by the dock and :takephoto:letsparty


im helping creech out as tournament director!! the boat is going but i will be on the docks waiting on you!!:usaflag


----------



## recess (Oct 8, 2007)

We are in Rob, B-rad Me and my dad, " RECESS" going to have to top off the tanks for sure on this one Fingers crossed that water is fishable. Wade we will see you at the Double Nipple wink wink.

TIM


----------



## sledpeddler (Feb 28, 2008)

The Swee'Pea will be paddlin' south with visions of granduer,(or several grand)!


----------

